# New server - general discussion



## Makai Guy (Jul 24, 2006)

Please use this thread for general discussion of the new server.

Please post any problems encountered with the new server in the New server - info and problems thread.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 24, 2006)

Firtst post on new server, So far, so good


----------



## carolbol (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm here.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 24, 2006)

Somewhat interesting statistic.  I just looked at the *old *board, which now does nothing but display the temp link to this server.  It showed:

5 users online -- server load 22.08

Contrast this with what I'm seeing on *this* board right now:

99 users online -- server load 0.27


----------



## Don (Jul 24, 2006)

looking good!! Great job!!


----------



## roadtriper (Jul 24, 2006)

*Just want to say THANKS! to Doug and everyone who finaly made this happen!   *


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 24, 2006)

Hurray for Doug!!!!


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Doug, Brain and Bill and to everyone else !!! Happy Days Again at TUG.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 24, 2006)

pedro47 said:
			
		

> Thanks Doug, *Brain* and Bill and to everyone else !!! Happy Days Again at TUG.



Don't go calling Brian "Brain".  You'll give him a swelled head!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 24, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> Don't go calling Brian "Brain".  You'll give him a swelled head!



Lol...dont pay him any attention...keep calling me Brain!!!  =)


----------



## The Conch Man (Jul 24, 2006)

Well ~~ After all these months ~~ I hope all goes well ~~


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 24, 2006)

It appears our old host, DreamHost, is having major problems beyond the load we added to one of their servers.

I was just on their own message board, posting a question about how to access our old site after the tugbb.com domain gets moved here, and I had to submit the post about a dozen times before it posted without an "internal server error". 

Sure glad we're the heck out of there ...


----------



## Jestjoan (Jul 24, 2006)

THANKS, all y'all.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 24, 2006)

​


----------



## ricoba (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for all your hard work....also testing my old avatar seeing if it still displays.

Rick


----------



## brucecz (Jul 26, 2006)

Doug, thanks for the email heads up. 

Bruce


----------

